# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tetra FloraPride...



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm using Tetra FloraPride liquid ferts, and was wondering roughly how much i should be adding? i have a 13g tank which is currently about 30-40% plants, tho they're fairly young, so should grow bigger. 
I'm wary of over-fertilizing as i had a plague of alage in a previous tank, which i attributed to over-fertilization. 
What are the "rules" of liquid fertilization in a small tank like this? i am using CO2 and have 5.4wpg.. mainly trying to stimulate _glosso_ to grow.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Also, if someone could tell me the chemical contents of the above fert, that'd be great. I'd love to know what i'm adding!!

cheers,

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm using Tetra FloraPride liquid ferts, and was wondering roughly how much i should be adding? i have a 13g tank which is currently about 30-40% plants, tho they're fairly young, so should grow bigger. 
I'm wary of over-fertilizing as i had a plague of alage in a previous tank, which i attributed to over-fertilization. 
What are the "rules" of liquid fertilization in a small tank like this? i am using CO2 and have 5.4wpg.. mainly trying to stimulate _glosso_ to grow.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Also, if someone could tell me the chemical contents of the above fert, that'd be great. I'd love to know what i'm adding!!

cheers,

BEN


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I believe it just mainly contains iron and potash. You still need to have some macro ferts handy (Phosphate and nitrate). 

Don't dose too much in the beginning. You may not need to dose at all actually in the first month. Then just dose a quarter of the recommended dosage to start with and watch whether there is any algae start to peek. All tanks are different. Mine took about 4 months before they could handle a full recommended micro dosage. Now, I even dose twice as much.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

what form do you recommend for the macros? are these in liquid form as well? 

thanks as always Ninob


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm really not sure what are available in Japan. I use dry fert like Potassium Nitrate, and Potassium Sulfate for Potassium and Nitrate dosing. Also use fleet enema from drugstore for dosing phosphate. I know there are some brand names aquarium product for macro dosing also like Flourish and Botanica.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

As an update to anyone who's using the stuff, but doesn't know what's really in it, here are the contents of Tetra FloraPride (as obtained by an email to the Customer Services Dept!)

Potassium sulfate, edta, iron chloride, sodium hydroxide, dtpa, formaldehyde (as perservative), manganese, chloride, zinc sulfate, boric acid, potassium bromide, nickle (II) sulfate, copper (II) sulfate, potassium iodide, lithium chloride, canadium (IV) oxide sulfate, tin(II) chloride, ammonium
heptamolybdate, cobalt (II) nitrate, demineralized water.

this seems to me to be a decent all-round fert. Am i right?

BEN


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Assuming the proportions are right, that seems like a pretty complete potassium/trace metal fertilizer.


Roger Miller


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

is this everything i need then?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Ben,

Some tanks need no more fertilizer than what is in Tetra Florapride. Fish food and fish waste provide the remainder of the plant nutrients. Other tanks need nitrogen and/or phosphorus in addition to what is included in Tetra Florapride. Still other tanks may need additions of calcium or magnesium.

Whether or not you need more than you are getting from Tetra Florapride depends on your tank's nutrient demands and on the quality of alternate sources.


Roger Miller


----------

